# Self Heating Can Goods



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This could go in the Hunting or Fishing sections, or in your Bug Out Bag.

I heard about these on the ******* Country radio station, from "Nashville Kat" , a country music gossip lady. She was told by Blake Shelton that the self heating cans are what he takes out hunting.

You can get them at Wally World

Hot Can, Inc.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'm assuming they are using the same chemicals as "hot hands". It said you have to turn can upside down after shaking and press the center of can (I'm assuming there is a pouch or something there) and then it heats up. Awesome find!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A closer look by "TAC" on another forum, says they're made in Malaysia with no ingredients or nutritional info listed


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

WARNING: May contain peanuts. And dog.


----------

